# Montana NR hunting



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

BradT I know you have done this but others may be able to help me out here.

What is the cost for a non resident Montana furbearer lisence and when is there coyote season? Is it all year like ours?

My wife and I are possibly going there to visit friends this summer and they have tons of coyotes that get into their livestock. He wants him and I to go out and try to get rid of a few. I know they won't have prime fur but we just want to get rid of them. Also, what kind of tactics would you use for summer hunting when calling?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Fall guy i must of missed this one sorry!

Montana does not charge for non-resident coyote licenses. You can shoot coyotes on private land with nothing at all. If your going to hunt public land and school land then you will need a school land permit for 10.00 and a conservation stamp for 5.00.

It is legal in montana to use any method necessery to dispatch coyotes (besides poison) on your own land. If your hunting with someone that owns the land it is actually legal to spotlight, chase with motor vehicles, shoot from a plane, ect. Double check to make sure this law hasn't changed since two years ago.

Hopefully it will be a good time.

Brad


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I guess I will have to make sure to pack my "instant sunlight". That is going to be one hell of a good time. I will have to get some lightweight camo...all of mine is for cold temps. I saw some lightweight Predator and Prairie Ghost at Cabelas. The Predator was darker brown and black and the Prairie Ghost was more light green and lighter. What do you suggest.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I wear all Prairie Ghost in the fall and sometimes in the winter. I really love the stuff it's in my opinion the best "prairie setting" camo out there

I might be a bit partial to the camo being sponsored by them  But i did say before that happended that it was the best camo out there for the prairie states :lol:

I do like the predator camo i just feel prairie ghost is a step up.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Do you get free camo then?

How did you get set up like that?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Yes

A lot of phone time and networking, meeting ect. We started when i competed at nationals.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Brad,

That is great that you got set up so well! We will have to meet up soon to talk about hunting and calling. I am also interested in hearing about the national tournament. Give me a ring we can drink a few this weekend. My cell is 740-5383.

P.S. I wear size Large in tops and pants if you need to get rid of anything! Hahaha.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Do you have to work the prom or does saturday work for you? i will check into a night this weekend and give you a call maybe tonight.

I wish i could help you they took down me and my partners sizes and that all i get 

Watch the bargain cave though they get some in there from time to time.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

It's possible that we are playing Texas Hold Em in my garage Friday night after our track meet. If you play you are more than welcome to come play. We are always looking for more players.

If not then I will be around all weekend.

I will keep an eye on that bargain cave for some camo. Thanks.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA ya it's always nice to bring in fresh fish isn't it! I need to save my money for coyote hunting instead of give it to a bunch of poker sharks. 

Thanks for the offer though.

I might be going somewhere for saturday night how does tomorrow night sound?

I have a new video coming from a guy in saskatchewan coming in the mail. real amatuer stuff but very raw footage maybe we can check that out if it comes and have a few beers and BS about this howler of yours. Nothing out of control.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Weeknights are pretty tough with track practice, then getting my 1 year old ready for bed. Let's shoot for some weekend night. That would be pretty cool to see that video. I'll have to hide half my beer to keep myself under control. Sometimes that AmberBock seems to flow like the Mississippi. Let me know what you find out for a time and day.

Are you sure you don't want to donate some $ to our poker prize payouts? We love donations.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I can do it saturday night if that works? I'm not sure if my place is open or not My fiance' has to get her sister ready for prom and i'm not sure if it is going to be at my place or the inlaws place. We also can't be using the calls at my place (apartment) Does your poker garage have a TV? I'll give you a call tonight on your cell what is a good time to call? I'll be bringing mt own beer Amberbock doesn't work for me uke: 

Brad


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

My house is fine. My garage is heated with a stereo, dartboard, fridge, but sorry no TV. But we can watch in my house and use calls outside or in the garage.

Speaking of Friday night...if you win at Poker you will have MORE money for hunting. That is how I look at it!

Call my phone anytime after 8 PM.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Do you always win though  Just think if you didn't play poker for three fridays the prairie ghost camo would be like it's free! Gambling is the devil the sooner you realize that the sooner you'll have everything you want!   
No really i enjoy poker but i haven't played in a long time and just watch my budget so close that if i lost 20 bucks i would have to give something up!
I'll call you tonight at about 9 (free minutes)

Hopefully that video will have come by then.

If not what videos have you seen and i can bring some others over that you have not seen.
Brad


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have only seen calling all coyotes 1 and 2 and the truth calling all coyotes. So only Randy Anderson ones.

As far as poker goes, I figure that I break even overall. Some nights I win and some nights I lose. All in all, it's good fun.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

any other teachers from cental in your poker club?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes, our poker group consists of mainly Central teachers and track coaches. I am not sure what year you graduated though so some of them may not have been there when you were there.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

1999


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Oh well you probably know some of them. We can talk about that Saturday in between coyote kills. Later.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Brad

I putzed around with my Crit R Call Magnum today. I put a thinner reed on it and drilled it out more so it fits my main lanyard. I got the idea from seeing how you put your second howler on your lanyard. It seems to work better now with that other reed. I practiced my barking more too. I think overall I may start to like that call now.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

It's a pretty good call. anything that the major puts out you can count on being pretty good.
Keep after it you'll do nothing but get better


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Ordered a song dog this morning. Mainly because I wanted that book and from what you had said. I should have tried the howlers that you had to see what I liked but oh well. If I don't like it I can always sell it to Derek or something.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Brad,

I went to predator masters like you had said. Geez, they really talk up the Magnum howler on that site. Lots of people seem to think it's the real deal.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Brad,

Got my songdog. It is very similar to the Lil Dog. You were right. I am happy with the booklet that came with it, as well as the extra reeds. I will have to monkey around with it and try to change it. I also need to drill it out so it fits my lanyard.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Its a good call try all the different reed materials and see what you like as far as ease of use and sound. They are all a little different. Let me know how it goes.


----------

